# Wow Lagavulin just turned me on to scotch



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I enjoy bourbon and I thought I disliked scotch until my friend let me try some Lagavulin. Not sure if it was 12 or 16yr. But it was the tastiest smoky almost bacon like flavor. Now I definitely need to get a bottle a scotch but would hope theres something out there alot less pricy thats somewhat as deep and smoky as this scotch... any suggestions


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Bruichladdich & Laphroaig would be two of my suggestions.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

gxyboi said:


> Bruichladdich & Laphroaig would be two of my suggestions.


thanks ill check those out


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

ah so I take it I need to look for Islay scotch which will have the smokey flavor derived from peat


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

If you need a budget go to single malt Islay scotch my absolute favorite is *Finlaggan Old Reserve* its only $17 at trader joes!!! I love this stuf!!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

The world of scotch is a great world! And it looks like my favorite scotch has dragged of the deep end.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I love Lagavulin, but I can't handle Laphroaig. I had a bottle of the 15, and it was just too damned peaty.

The flavor profile is a bit different, but try Talisker if you can find it for around $50. It's wonderful stuff.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ this! Oban is another favorite. 

You should also try Glenlivit 15 French Oak Reserve


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Oban. One of my favorites. Lagavulin is too much like medicine in my opinion. Besides, Oban is cheaper. I like it twice as well just for that.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Can't stand Laphroaig, just not that flavorful outside of the peat. Love the Lagavulin 16. I think the oak flavors stand up well against the peat. I also have a bottle of Ardbeg 10 which is quite good. I'm a big Caol Ila fan too. 

Mclelland's sells a budget single malt Islay. They are whiskey's from Morisson Bowmore distilleries, so their Islay is from Bowmore. Tough to beat for $20-25 when most Islays are $50+. They also have a lowland (Auchentoshan) a highland (Glen Garioch) and a speyside (?).

My only attempt at Bourbon was Buffalo Trace. Let's just say I'm sticking to Scotch for now.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Cigar Noob said:


> My only attempt at Bourbon was Buffalo Trace. Let's just say I'm sticking to Scotch for now.


ha funny you said that bc I went searching at a couple places for a not so expensive scotch from islay and couldn't find one... so I said F it n got buffalo trace instead atleast its pretty cheap ha. Haven't had it before but I've heard good things for the price. I used to get eagle rare alot n its made at same place so hopefully they're similar.

still really want to get my hands on a scotch at some point thats heavy on the peat if theres one around say 30-40 bucks or so.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Schecter30 said:


> ha funny you said that bc I went searching at a couple places for a not so expensive scotch from islay and couldn't find one... so I said F it n got buffalo trace instead atleast its pretty cheap ha. Haven't had it before but I've heard good things for the price. I used to get eagle rare alot n its made at same place so hopefully they're similar.
> 
> still really want to get my hands on a scotch at some point thats heavy on the peat if theres one around say 30-40 bucks or so.


Scotch is hard because there is so much out there. When trying to find new spirits I always recommend Proof66.com. It has ratings, prices, and a nice clean list of what is out there for all spirits, especially scotch. If you have a Total Wine & More near you, their prices are quite a bit better than what is advertised on this site. Lagavulin 16 is listed at $100, sold at Total Wine for $80.

I typed in "Islay" into their search bar and got this list of whiskies: Proof66 Search Results for - Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Proof66.com (4 being listed under $40)

I say try the Mclelland Islay or Bowmore Legend. They are made at the same distillery and run around $20-25. Kick it up to $40ish and you can get Ardbeg 10 or Bowmore 12. Best bet though is to find a nice low key Irish bar that has an extensive scotch list. It's always better to try a drink for $10 than buy a bottle for $50 and not like it.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Space Ace said:


> ... can't handle Laphroaig.


Sadly, that made me think of drinking from my ashtray...

Bought a bottle once. Once.


----------



## jcastellot (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the Bowmore 12 is a terrific peaty malt for $35-40. I personally prefer the McLelland Islay to Bowmore Legend because I think it has less burn with all the flavor still there. If you want to try a nice Islay blend that runs around $25, see if you can find a bottle of Little Black Bottle.


----------



## jcastellot (Jul 11, 2011)

jp13 said:


> Sadly, that made me think of drinking from my ashtray...
> 
> Bought a bottle once. Once.


JP, I know what you mean even though I happen to consider Lagavulin one of my Top 5 single malts. I run a whiskey club at work, and folks either love Laggie or say it tastes like something that dripped down their chimney into the fireplace!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Cigar Noob said:


> Scotch is hard because there is so much out there. When trying to find new spirits I always recommend Proof66.com. It has ratings, prices, and a nice clean list of what is out there for all spirits, especially scotch. If you have a Total Wine & More near you, their prices are quite a bit better than what is advertised on this site. Lagavulin 16 is listed at $100, sold at Total Wine for $80.
> 
> I typed in "Islay" into their search bar and got this list of whiskies: Proof66 Search Results for - Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Proof66.com (4 being listed under $40)
> 
> I say try the Mclelland Islay or Bowmore Legend. They are made at the same distillery and run around $20-25. Kick it up to $40ish and you can get Ardbeg 10 or Bowmore 12. Best bet though is to find a nice low key Irish bar that has an extensive scotch list. It's always better to try a drink for $10 than buy a bottle for $50 and not like it.


thanks.. looks like a great site


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

jcastellot said:


> JP, I know what you mean even though I happen to consider Lagavulin one of my Top 5 single malts. I run a whiskey club at work, and folks either love Laggie or say it tastes like something that dripped down their chimney into the fireplace!


the beer equivalent is Left Hand TNT... literally a campfire beer... and I love JuJu and everything else i've had of theirs


----------

